
Hello, I’m Macintosh (1984) - tosh
https://twitter.com/tim_cook/status/1088393240569671681
======
tosh
Wikipedia:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Macintosh](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Macintosh)

